# First Photos



## neps (Jan 27, 2010)

New to this mantid business. But, they're sure not hard to photograph!

H. membranacea, female:







H. membranacea, female, again:






P. cholorphaea:






And from the back:






Our dear friend, H. coronatus:






Closeup. Unfortunately, it looks like she sustained a bit of damage during her last molt. Note missing antenna, etc.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jan 27, 2010)

Those are great!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 27, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 27, 2010)

Beautiful macro photos, Jeff!  I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 27, 2010)

Very cool. Some of them do like to pose, don't they?


----------

